# Rest well, Gimme



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Rest in peace, sweet Grimm. 

How sad to have lost him so suddenly, I'm so sorry.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry. My heart hurts for you. You will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am so very sorry. i lost my beloved german shepherd much to young to the same thing. (((hugs)))


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss - what a happy little dog he looks.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I hope his little soul is resting comfortably now.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry your for your loss. I know you packed a whole lot of love into Grimm's all too brief life, and you did everything imaginable to help him. I lost an 8 year old dog to IMHA, and my best human friend has TTP, so I have seen the sudden devastation of these awful diseases. Grimm looks like he was one very special dog.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

It's never easy to lose a family member, but we can be better prepared when our pets get on in age and give us time to come to grips with the fact they won't be with us forever. My heart hurts for you that little Grimm was taken from you much too soon and much too quickly. His picture makes me smile, though. He was definitely a darling pup!

Keeping you in my prayers!

Barb


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Grimm looked like such a happy pup, I know how you will miss him....it's good to remember that he is not suffering now and bouncing around in heaven. I'm glad he had such a wonderful home with you...


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So very sorry for the loss of your beloved and adorable Grimm. Our hearts and prayers go out to you and your family. Sylvia, Lacey and Sadie


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Losing a companion is always tough but even tougher when it's such a young life that's cut short. But Grimm's expression says it all: his life was a fairytale and he'll live on in your hearts and stories.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and your family! Grimm is happy and healthy once again and he will always be a part of you!


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

So sorry about your loss. 
My Crested died of the same thing because of a bee sting. 
She was also young just 2 days before her second birthday. 
Grimm looked like he had tons of personality!


----------

